# Explain to me SUXXOR and BUMP



## Chainsaw Mage (Sep 5, 2004)

I know that "suxxor" means "sucks" (at least, I think it does...) but what's the origins of the funky spelling?

And when someone posts a message to a thread that says only "bump", what's going on?


----------



## Wycen (Sep 5, 2004)

The funky spelling is to make immature punks feel special.

When you 'Bump' a thread, you are sending it back to the top of the page, either to get more opinions or let more people see it, sometimes to extend your trolling as well.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

perfect.  

for reference, ROXXOR is the opposite of SUXXOR.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 5, 2004)

Indeed.  But the correct spelling really should always include at least some numerical characters.  Like 5uxx0r or r0XX0r.

And when something really r0XX0rs, you say it r0XX0rs your b0XX0rs and knocks off your s0XX0rs.  And then you should end it with about ten exclamation points, being sure to let your finger off the shift key for a few, so it comes out like !!!!11one1!!  Oh, and be sure to spell the as teh as often as possible.

Hmmm, I guess no one's really answered the question yet though.  It's really a joke on Usenet losers who use "chatspeak" in their posts, can't spell, and do other bonehead things, like using no caps or punctuation or whatever.  And are way too excited about whatever they're talking about.


----------



## rkanodia (Sep 5, 2004)

I started to write a brief history, but damned if Wikipedia doesn't have every last little tidbit and nuance I was going to explain about the bizarre, fragmented, poorly-understood cultural phenomenon that is leetspeak.

Check it out for yourself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## Krieg (Sep 5, 2004)

What a b00n!


----------



## Sado (Sep 5, 2004)

> "teh" for "the" (also sometimes used as an intensifier: "He is teh lame")




I don't get this one.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 5, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And when something really r0XX0rs, you say it r0XX0rs your b0XX0rs and knocks off your s0XX0rs.



Don't you mean "kn0XX0rs off your s0XX0rs"?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 7, 2004)

"teh" should be obvious.  it originated as a typo - type the word "the" several times very quickly, and see how many times "teh" comes up instead.  it's such a common error that people have taken to typing it on purpose.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 8, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> "teh" should be obvious.  it originated as a typo - type the word "the" several times very quickly, and see how many times "teh" comes up instead.  it's such a common error that people have taken to typing it on purpose.




Which means that sometimes "the" shows up as a typo of "teh". :\


----------



## Henry (Sep 8, 2004)

There are a lot of explanations about the term "w00t" at wikipedia, but I serious believe it starts at the song "Whoot! There it is!" by the rap/pop group 95 South. It was cut in 1993, and would place it right about the time that term starts getting used in BBS's and the like.

The term "suxxors" may have origins in the programming term XOR, or "exclusive OR", which is a mathematical logic statement used in programming.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 8, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> There are a lot of explanations about the term "w00t" at wikipedia, but I serious believe it starts at the song "Whoot! There it is!" by the rap/pop group 95 South. It was cut in 1993, and would place it right about the time that term starts getting used in BBS's and the like.




I seem to remember it as "Whoop! There it is!"...though that could just be bad hearing and such. Either way, it still would explain a lot about 'w00t!'


----------



## diaglo (Sep 8, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I seem to remember it as "Whoop! There it is!"...though that could just be bad hearing and such. Either way, it still would explain a lot about 'w00t!'




my bad hearing too.

to me i always thot w00t came from the 1970's woodsie owl slogans...

give a w00t. don't pollute... meaning don't pollute threads with useless drivel.

but i love SPAM. fried with an egg and plenty of catsup/ketchup.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I seem to remember it as "Whoop! There it is!"...though that could just be bad hearing and such. Either way, it still would explain a lot about 'w00t!'



It is whoop, there it is.  I have it on Jock Jams Vol. 1.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "kn0XX0rs off your s0XX0rs"?



d00d!!!1  jes, i t0t411y d0 m34n th4t!!!!!1111!


----------



## Henry (Sep 8, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It is whoop, there it is.  I have it on Jock Jams Vol. 1.




Proof that it's "Whoot". 

There's also a song released by Tag Team called "Whoomp! There it is!" which was a spinoff of the first song. Back in the early to mid-90's, rap artists were stealing each others' taglines and dissin' each other's songs like there was no tomorrow. Add in all the "answer" songs (where one song disrespects another party, and that party or a third party comes up with another song to jab back) and it leads to some nasty rivalries between groups.

Sadly, I know my early 90's pop-rap.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 8, 2004)

i remember the "whoop" by tag team, which IIRC is the one you usually hear in clips and such.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Sadly, I know my early 90's pop-rap.



I stand corrected.  Although I still submit that the one everyone's actually _heard_ does not say w00t there it is...


----------



## Pants (Sep 9, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> d00d!!!1  jes, i t0t411y d0 m34n th4t!!!!!1111!



Don't forget the totally optional spelling of 'd3wd'


----------



## Sado (Sep 10, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> "teh" should be obvious.  it originated as a typo - type the word "the" several times very quickly, and see how many times "teh" comes up instead.  it's such a common error that people have taken to typing it on purpose.




I get that (do it all the time). But how did it come to be an intensifier (i.e. "very")


----------



## Henry (Sep 10, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  Although I still submit that the one everyone's actually _heard_ does not say w00t there it is...




It doesn't say "whoop" either...  Anyway, nobody will know for sure - but it's one theory among several...


----------



## Allanon (Sep 10, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> I get that (do it all the time). But how did it come to be an intensifier (i.e. "very")




Wikipedia has a small article about it here. They refer to Jeff K. a fictitious update writer for the popular website Something Awful which probably popularized it. The Wikipedia article about Jeff K. can be found here, an article about Something Awful can be found here.

Hope this answer all your questions about the teh .


----------



## BOZ (Sep 10, 2004)

simple, when you use it interchangably with "the".

"you're the man" as opposed to "you're a man"
"that's the bomb" as opposed to "that's a bomb"


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 13, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> I get that (do it all the time). But how did it come to be an intensifier (i.e. "very")



 I don't know the exact history behind it, but I understand the usage.  When one sucks so much that they are the very definition of suckitude, they are The Suck, or "teh suck".


----------



## BOZ (Sep 13, 2004)

that too.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 13, 2004)

D00dZ, th1s thr34d 1s t3h b0mb   

Strangely enough I remember all of these same 'what the?' sorts of questions on FidoNet back in 90 even. Luckily back then it was usually just really, really bad typing.


----------

